
Ask HN: Best way to validate a product idea? - kver
What is your experience validating product ideas, so you&#x27;re getting out most from it without spending much effort?
======
tablet
The best way to validate a product idea is to build the product. And even that
might not validate the idea itself due to poor execution.

The other surrogate (but faster) options:

\- Build a web site and check traction/conversion rates

\- Create a believable video from prototypes, show it to target customers and
attentively watch face/eyes reactions (don't believe in compliments), look for
phrases like "can I buy it?" or at least "can I use it now?"

\- Learn how target customers work and try to build a mental mapping of your
idea to their workflow. If you idea makes it significantly better (less tools,
less time, etc), then maybe you have something real.

\- Don't build MVP to validate the idea. They usually suck. In some cases they
work, but only for a laser-sharp idea. If you have one, go for MVP.

